

Making open source beautiful - selvan
https://github.com/shimmerproject

======
normloman
I remember when ubuntu first came out, it was more beautiful than windows and
on par with mac os at the time. FOSS has no problem looking good these days.
If only we could keep trendy pseudo-designers from tinkering with the
interface (unity, gnome 3).

